

Stop Building Things Your Customers Don’t Really Want or Need - jeremylevy
http://technori.com/2013/04/4265-stop-building-things-your-customers-dont-really-want-or-need/

======
general_failure
> All entrepreneurs want to change the world!

I don't agree. Most entrepreneurs I have met just want to have viable
businesses and make a lot of money.

> Don’t create solutions for problems that don’t exist > Listen to your
> customers, and stop building things they don’t want or need

I disagree. Opening your mind to possibilities beyond what people want today
is what makes people either appear extremely stupid or extremely visionary.
Whether they are former or latter can only be judged by history and not by the
present. The corner stone of innovation is that it creates things that people
don't really 'need'. But once it's there, people seem to think they cannot do
without it.

Like the PC or tablets or a tamagotchi or a pet rock

Don't be dismissive of any idea.

